# quality



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

We have over the years purchased several brand new motorhomes from big British manufacturers from 30-60 thousand pounds.All had various problems re build quality,some minor/some major (previously posted regarding my case against Autotrail about our Arapaho)
In the end gave it all up for about eight month and we went back to a caravan,again we had some problems,nothing major and all was fixed by the dealer with no problems and we were very pleased with our purchase,used it all summer.
In the last couple of months we again decided to look at a motorhome again,although lots of nice over priced ones around we,due to past experience decided this time to purchase instead an older Mercedes Sprinter,low mileage,2.9 diesel engine, rear wheel drive with twin rear wheels, (no getting stuck in the mud)
We went to a converter in Bradford who had been reccomended to us,I drew up our requirements,we meet the owner Ian all was discussed/agreed and we now have a camper that ticks all our boxes,it will not leak (steel roof),floor will not delaminate (steel floor) we have fitted burst proof locks on all the doors (to steel panels) so no one can get in.
All in all very have with it and the best news is that all of the above including purchase of the van cost us a fraction of the cost that a new (faulty) one would cost. 
brilliant


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds good to me. It's a route I'll be considering in the future. What length of Sprinter is it?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Any pictures?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Chose the rightbase vehicle then - lasts forever.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprinter*

Shame you could not have got a CDi, better MPG

TM


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*sprinter*

 Thanks for the comments.It is a 2001 Sprinter hitop long wheel base,twin rear wheels (no getting stuck in the mud like the Fiat front wheel drive vans) only 78000mls,ex Lancashire Police uprated suspension to 4600kgs !(came with computer service print out,serviced at 75000mls and had four new rear tyres at that time) has front/rear air con,an Eberspacher 2.2 diesel heater c/w twin outlets,two roof extractors, two single seats and four side windows fitted !!
Behind the drivers seat to inside rear door 4.25 metres (14ft +bed size, and 1.7metres wide (5ft 6") and1.8 metres high(6ft)
It is being converted to twin single that can be made into acrros the cab double (fine for us as i am only 5ft 6" and wife 5ft) full cooker,Waeco fridge,toilet c/w shower, two 80ltr F/water tanks (as we like to wild camp),150 watt solar panel, plus loads of storage and any other bits and bobs.
The guy who did my LWB Transit a few years ago is doing the merc in January and will be completed by end of February / middle of March.
I will post photo's once completed next year


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: sprinter*

Sounds great. I'm sure many of us would love to be able to design our own van.

Just one point - twice you've said:


metblue said:


> (no getting stuck in the mud like the Fiat front wheel drive vans)


I suppose it depends on what your experience is, although you do say you wild camp a lot. We've never been stuck in the mud (Fiat front wheel drive, 16,000 miles).

Gerald


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Sounds good, and looks good

In retrospect it's the way we should have gone


Only thing to remember about the colour


Don't drive it into Chesterfield on a Friday night


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Metblue wrote--Fed up with all the crap that british made made motorhomes give including the built it faults and bad workmanship

I don't think that is a fair assessment of British motorhomes. Your experience is obviously not the same as mine.


----------

